# Venice / Jesolo Sostas



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As a spin off from my summer trip thread Im looking at likely places to stop for a few days near Venice. Its going to be July or August so ACSI is out and Im not paying italian summer prices for a campsite.

I have found a couple of likely Sostas on the Camping car infos site as well as this one on here but its 6 years old (the entry).

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=890

Anyone stayed there or even know if it still exists as it sounds ideal. Away from it all and quiet

I also found this which looks ok and I think there are two others near it in Jesolo.

http://www.jesolocamper.it/

We have a scooter so Im not fussed about being near the beach or a drive to the ferry. We might even drive right into Venice but it might also be nice to get the ferry from Jesolo anyway.

I quite like the look of some of these Agritourisimo sites or whatever they are called.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Barry

We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows.
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the ACSI book page 199 item 447 last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg and pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover.
Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you’ll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Butterfly at 15 euros per night great camp right on the lake in the ACSI book on page 771 Item 2031.
From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book page 740 Item 1937 15 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice.

I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
> We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December.
> ...


Thanks Ray. I should have explained that I will be coming from Slovania!

Also it will be out of ACSI season so dont really want a campsite.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Barry,
We were in Jelolo last Sept, staying on ACSI sites but did have a ride out on the Scooter to look at some of the less expensive ‘Sosta’ type sites in case we come again pre ACSI season, including the ones you mentioned.Like you we find the cost of Italian Campsite high seaon to be prohibitive, esp on a long trip.

As you drive along the main road along the Jesolo peninsula toward Punta Sabbioni (Ferry to Venice) the main campsites are on the left next to the sea. Most of the ‘Sosta’ types are on the right of the road and there are plenty.

Some I looked at ..........
Albatros: €15, on a quiet back road, only 2amp, no WiFi, limited facilities. But looked OK.
Dei Dogi: €13/14, new site right on main road but long deep site so guess quiet at the back, 6amp.
Don Bosco: didn’t go in but looked similar to those above.
Azienda da Scarpa: is quite a long way down a small lane and much nearer Punta Sabbioni, a rustic rambling kind of site with compact pitches and lots of trees, looks a very intersting place with a bar and restaurant on site. Had a chat to a Dutch MH lady who loved it. Would definately give it a try if our rig was a bit smaller.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We have been down to Punta Sabbioni 3 times but they were all 'off season' so probably not much help to you.
There is a sosta right behind the shops at the ferry terminal, about 15 euros if I remember rightly. Basic but OK, grass pitches some shade 5 minutes from ferry on foot. Further along is parking Dante Alighieri about the same price, secure and has toilets and shower which were clean, again some shade
We didn't stop further back at lido di jessolo because we wanted to be walking distance of the ferry

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info folks. So it looks like we will have plenty of options of Sostas in and around Jesolo. Not too fussed where it is as will use the bike to get to the ferry. I suppose we could actually ride to Venice from Jesolo. I think its about 20 miles by road but it might be nice to arrive on the ferry.

I gather the tickets for the ferry are 18 Euros. Does anyone know if this ticket also includes rides on any of the taxi boats while in Venice? I was thinking of a ride up the Grand Canal and perhaps a trip out to one of the glass blowing islands. Can you get an all inclusive ticket / pass for the ferry and the taxi boats?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Barry

Prices and timings can be found at www.actv.it

The boat taxis are a totally spearate thing to the water bus. Avoid the taxis unless you want a shock at the price!

Grazie mille

Russell


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks for the info folks. So it looks like we will have plenty of options of Sostas in and around Jesolo. Not too fussed where it is as will use the bike to get to the ferry. I suppose we could actually ride to Venice from Jesolo. I think its about 20 miles by road but it might be nice to arrive on the ferry.
> 
> I gather the tickets for the ferry are 18 Euros. Does anyone know if this ticket also includes rides on any of the taxi boats while in Venice? I was thinking of a ride up the Grand Canal and perhaps a trip out to one of the glass blowing islands. Can you get an all inclusive ticket / pass for the ferry and the taxi boats?


The ticket you buy for the crossing can be used for the water boat up and down (and around) the Grand Canal. No further costs!!. However they are always packed with people so be prepaired!
altom


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Barry,
There is another company that operate ferries to Venice called Marco Polo from Punto Sabbioni. Frequent timings at about half the price of the 'regular' Vaperetto bus ferries. Tickets avail at all of the campsites.
These ferries are so convenient and easy I wouldn't even consider driving to Venice - its a long busy road.


----------

